# Miami Dade Animal Control - updates



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Dade Shelter Dealing With Possible Distemper Outbreak CBS Miami

Please go to link for entire article - this is terrible news


MIAMI (CBS4) – Miami-Dade’s Animal Services has temporarily stopped taking in dogs and puppies until they can get a possible outbreak of distemper under control.
As for the dogs and puppies they are currently sheltering, spokeswoman Xiomara Mordcovich said they will get as many as they can to other rescue shelters or adopted them out. So far they have not imposed a deadline as to when they all have to be out.
Once the shelter, at 7401 NW 74th Street, is empty it will be sterilized.
“Eventually (the animals) would be euthanized but there wont be any large-scale euthanasia today,” said Dr. Sara Pizano, Director of Miami-Dade Animal Services. “Were sending animals home when people want them.” - there is more - article continues



Several animal services temporarily suspended in Miami-Dade - Miami-Dade - MiamiHerald.com
Several animal services temporarily suspended in Miami-Dade

*

BY DIANA MOSKOVITZ
[email protected]
Several services have been temporarily stopped at Miami-Dade County’s Animal Services because of an infectious disease problem among its dogs, including puppies.
The suspension is being done to decrease the pathogen load in the shelter, according to animal services. Distemper, in particular, has become a problem, officials said, and all dogs and puppies are ill or considered exposed and at risk.
The suspension should last no more than two weeks, animal services said.


----------

